# Taliaferro county



## tealdeal (Aug 20, 2016)

Got a couple nice ones on the cameras. Season is looking good


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## dxydawg (Aug 21, 2016)

What part of county you in ?


----------



## tealdeal (Sep 3, 2016)

NE Near Wilkes. North of Sharon on 47


----------



## mschw04 (Oct 25, 2016)

I may be out there this Saturday.  I will be out the next weekend.

If anyone needs a deer dog send me a text to 4O4-6four3-77five7

An 8 yo got his first deer (button buck)on the opener and we found it for him.


----------



## tealdeal (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice! Heading up Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## kmmorton (Nov 3, 2016)

Buddy and I were in woods yesterday.  Saw several doe moving, small bucks following them, all in the morning.  Hoping cooler weather will get them really chasing this weekend.  Anyone else been out?


----------



## dawg (Nov 7, 2016)

Anybody do any good this past weekend in Taliaferro?


----------



## BIGWALK (Nov 7, 2016)

Headed down Thursday morning. Hope the cooler mornings will make them do something! Anybody seeing much?


----------



## dxydawg (Nov 7, 2016)

11/4-11/7 small bucks trailing and pushing does every morning, saw bigger buck 11/4 am cruising solo no shot opportunity, lots of deer being seen, hopefully will continue to get better


----------



## tealdeal (Nov 9, 2016)

11/2-11/6 me and two buddies saw one spike, one doe, and a monster of an armadillo.

Got pics of one of our big boys on camera @ 4:30 am. Hope the other boys aren't dead.


----------



## BIGWALK (Nov 11, 2016)

Hunted yesterday and this morning:

Thursday morning: Saw six does, no rut activity, just does easing along

Thursday evening: Saw two does, same thing

Friday Morning: One small buck running a doe very hard, back and forth for fifteen minutes before they went out of sight for good. Woods dead after that but I did hear several shots and got behind a truck on the way home with a stud lying in the four wheeler trailer.


----------



## dawg (Nov 24, 2016)

Seeing very little rut activity this year. Do you think it is over or late this year?

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## dawg (Nov 25, 2016)

Anybody seeing much?


----------



## Jackson09 (Nov 26, 2016)

dawg said:


> Anybody seeing much?



Hunted Friday evening and Saturday morning. Saw 3 does and a 7 pointer. Rut seems to be pretty much over.


----------



## dawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Saw good activity the first weekend in December. Has anybody else seeing any good movement?

Best of luck


----------

